# Sell my 2009 Rogue S?



## hahahi123 (Mar 13, 2011)

okay so i was involved in an accident & I was at fault. Now i don't know what i should do. The car damage is exterior (front & rear bumper passenger side & damage on the floor) but nothing regarding the auto parts were damaged. The accident wasn't bad at all so it runs great. The car now looks immaculate from the outside now but i heard that now with the accident it becomes a diminished value even though the car now looks spotless. Being a 2009 car & now in 2011, the car value is definitely less already so should i sell it now? What would be the best thing for me to do? I haven't paid it all off yet but have been keeping up to date with the payments & putting $400.00 a month since January of 2010 but now with this current event & since i am on the fence of getting rid of it, it would be great to get the most i can out of it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends on if it was reported to carfax or not. Frankly if there wasn't major damage, it's not a big deal. Either way, I think you'll lose your shirt getting rid of the car now just becase resale is crap.


----------

